# bow and mezzleloader



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Can I have both in stand during muzzLeloader season
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

meeee said:


> Can I have both in stand during muzzLeloader season
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, it is illegal to possess a firearm while bow hunting. (CPL exception)

Further a Bow is not a authorized weapon during muzzy season.

Thus must pick one or the other while in the woods. Or have Two hunters and one have bow and the other muzzy.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are two sections of the WCO that address archery deer hunting relative to muzzleloading and rifle hunting:



*3.101 Deer hunting open seasons; type of deer that may be taken; carrying of firearms; season limit. 

(3) Subject to section 43510, subsections (2) and (3), of part 435, as amended, hunting and fishing licensing, natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, as amended, MCL 324.43510, a person hunting deer with a muzzleloading firearm during the muzzle-loading and black-powder firearms season shall only possess or carry afield, or take a deer with a muzzle-loading rifle, muzzle-loading shotgun, or black-powder pistol, loaded with black-powder or a commercially manufactured black-powder substitute, or a crossbow. 

(5) Subject to section 43510, subsections (2) and (3), of part 435, as amended, hunting and fishing licensing, natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, as amended, MCL 324.43510, during the open bow and arrow season, a person hunting deer with a bow and arrow or a crossbow shall not possess or carry afield a pistol, revolver, or any other firearm unless the person is properly licensed to hunt deer with a firearm and is hunting in an area open to firearm deer hunting. 


*


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

What about a crossbow and muzzleloader? It's late archery and late muzzleloader at the same time right now in SEMI. Under #3 it looks like you could have both.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> What about a crossbow and muzzleloader? It's late archery and late muzzleloader at the same time right now in SEMI. Under #3 it looks like you could have both.


Yes, crossbow and muzzleloader during the muzzleloading season is okay.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd like to see Boehr or CO Smith answer this one. I sure thought you could bow hunt during any of the gun seasons and you just had to follow the rules for that particular season (like wearing hunters orange). I am almost certain I've heard Boehr say that before. Maybe I don't understand the question?


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

ibthetrout said:


> I'd like to see Boehr or CO Smith answer this one. I sure thought you could bow hunt during any of the gun seasons and you just had to follow the rules for that particular season (like wearing hunters orange). I am almost certain I've heard Boehr say that before. Maybe I don't understand the question?


You can bow hunt from Oct 1-Jan 1. From Nov 15-30, you have to follow the firearm season rules. During the muzzleloading season, you can muzzleload hunt or you can bow hunt, can't do both at the same time.


----------

